# Altitude training masks



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Load of sh1t or beneficial?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

other than making you look like a t**t when you're working out ive read they dont really do anything.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

They make you look like bane in the gym


----------



## camo (Jan 12, 2017)

Maybe in a S&M club


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Beneficial if you are a tosser. Altitude training only works when you spend prolonged time at that altitude, not just donning a mask for your retarded fu**ing workout on a treadmill.


----------



## biomechanicalBen (May 17, 2017)

I think Bane in the gym may give you a massive psychological boot especially when quoting him loudly at people.

But physically I don't think they do a lot?


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

biomechanicalBen said:


> I think Bane in the gym may give you a massive psychological boot especially when quoting him loudly at people.
> 
> But physically I don't think they do a lot?


----------



## RRSUK (Apr 9, 2017)

Sainsburys carrier bag will have the same effect, only 5p too.

just add holes to lower the altitude.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

RRSUK said:


> Sainsburys carrier bag will have the same effect, only 5p too.
> 
> just add holes to lower the altitude.


 Tip.

If you were to try this with a wife - forget the holes.  :lol:


----------

